# im a glazier what noc category am i a or b or c



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

what am i ,for federal skilled worker class a,b,or c where can i find out


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Search The National Occupational Classification

http://www5.hrsdc.gc.ca/NOC/English/NOC/2011/Profile.aspx?val=7&val1=7292


----------

